# attaching safety harness on a roof repair.



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I am needing to finish up a roof repair today. Most of it was in a valley, so no worries about falling.

The last bit is on the hip edge of a two story building. I need to attach my harness bracket, but don't want to tear off a section of roof to fix another section.

Usually I don't worry about it, but these days I'm more safety conscious, or chicken.

What do you do?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I cheat. If I can't replace the ridge cap shingle (which I'd assume you're going to nail into the ridge cap) this is what I do.

You probably only need to 16d nails on each side of the bracket.

Nail it into the shingle. Then when you're done and removing it, break the seal of the ridge cap shingle, and then take the top of a regular shingle, cut it 10" by 3" and slide it under the ridge cap, underneath the holes. I also back caulk that shingle and put dabs of caulk in the holes and then caulk the seal of the shingle I just broke.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/CrowContra...57431722124/10151673649047125/?type=3&theater

I like to use these hitch clips, and have even left them in place only to get called back for more wind related repairs.

https://www.facebook.com/CrowContra...57431722124/10151673647697125/?type=3&theater

If you click through the photo's you'll see I've used them more than a few times.

https://www.facebook.com/CrowContra...57431722124/10151824049187125/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/CrowContra...57431722124/10151824053627125/?type=3&theater
-


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I cheat. If I can't replace the ridge cap shingle (which I'd assume you're going to nail into the ridge cap) this is what I do.
> 
> You probably only need to 16d nails on each side of the bracket.
> 
> Nail it into the shingle. Then when you're done and removing it, break the seal of the ridge cap shingle, and then take the top of a regular shingle, cut it 10" by 3" and slide it under the ridge cap, underneath the holes. I also back caulk that shingle and put dabs of caulk in the holes and then caulk the seal of the shingle I just broke.


This was kind of what I was thinking. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't hacking things up. :grin:

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A lot of times I'll put the line completely over the house, and attach to my truck, or what ever...


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

hdavis said:


> A lot of times I'll put the line completely over the house, and attach to my truck, or what ever...




Just remember to put the tail of the rope around the steering wheel as a gentle reminder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I cheat. If I can't replace the ridge cap shingle (which I'd assume you're going to nail into the ridge cap) this is what I do.
> 
> You probably only need to 16d nails on each side of the bracket.
> 
> Nail it into the shingle. Then when you're done and removing it, break the seal of the ridge cap shingle, and then take the top of a regular shingle, cut it 10" by 3" and slide it under the ridge cap, underneath the holes. I also back caulk that shingle and put dabs of caulk in the holes and then caulk the seal of the shingle I just broke.


we do this with pumps alot,but will use a strip of coil.it's also called a ''bib''


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

For painting work I have attached my harness with rope over the ridge to my van. Just make sure the van key is in the pocket of the guy on the roof!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Defenestrate said:


> Just remember to put the tail of the rope around the steering wheel as a gentle reminder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Key is in my pocket and the doors are locked.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

You could also just sling an extension ladder on the roof, on the other side of the ridge, and tie to that. 

"No nails, Ma!"


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i'll nail thru roofs /decks and in to asphalt driveways before i ever fall again..


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> we do this with pumps alot,but will use a strip of coil.it's also called a ''bib''


Good idea.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks Jake..but it's something i learned many years ago from an old timer..:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

Have you considered a ladder hook? 
The absolute best tool I ever used to stay safe on a roof. I use them when doing home and roof inspections.
Ridge pro makes the premium version of a ladder hook usually around $500.
A cheaper model is made by Acro, the 11084 model is usually under $200.





__





Roof Tools & Safety Equipment | Order Roofing Hooks, Tools & Ridge Pole Products Online - RidgePro


Purchase reliable roof tools and safety equipment from RidgePro. Our trusted roofing hooks, tools, and ridge pole products are efficient, affordable, and expertly engineered to keep you safe and supported while you work on steep roofs. Shop our entire selection of dependable tools for roofing...




www.theridgepro.com


----------

